# 2009 Nissan GT-R SpecV First Drive



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The SpecV is easily the most anticipated Japanese performance car of the year. When test mules were originally caught running laps at the Nürbugring last April the rumors quickly began to spread. There was talk of power being bumped as high as 550 horsepower which, combined with the expected lower weight, would create an unbeatable package.

The standard GT-R has already created a big enough stir, especially with the 2009 refined version clocking a staggeringly quick 7:29 lap time at the Nordschleife, but most were wondering if Nissan could really improve so dramatically on such an already impressive supercar. The simple answer is yes. We were invited to drive the SpecV at the challenging Sendai Hi-Land Raceway, high in the mountains above Sendai City, Japan.

The schedule was a simple one. We would first take out the 2007 GT-R for a few laps to get accustomed to the track and the car, as simply jumping into the SpecV and doing a few quick laps would be fruitless without having something to compare it to. As chief project leader Mizuno-san explained in the brief presentation, the aim of the SpecV from the onset was to refine the driving dynamics of the stock car to create something special.

More: *2009 Nissan GT-R SpecV First Drive* on AutoGuide.com


----------

